# another what is this leo please :)



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

hiya again lol.

just had another leo hatch from:
mum:
enigma het 100% tremper poss raptor and blizzard

dad:
tremper albino

here she is:









can someone tell me what morph she is please?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

jenren321 said:


> hiya again lol.
> 
> just had another leo hatch from:
> mum:
> ...


Id say normal unless the eyes say different.
Any chance of a pic of the eyes?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks Enigmary to me?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Looks Enigmary to me?


I keep looking at the pic and i say normal, too much banding on the tail and body for enigma.


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

hmmm i thought normal but its the head patterning to me and the body pattern i didnt think looked right for a normal.
here is a shot of the eyes that i took while i was sorting her out:









i no its not very good but she was trying to attack me lol.
ill get afew more pics in couple of days.
here are few more i took aswell:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

jenren321 said:


> hmmm i thought normal but its the head patterning to me and the body pattern i didnt think looked right for a normal.


Thats my thinking too. Its the head pattern thats shouting enigma to me the most


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

enigma from the patchy head markings?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO Enigma : victory:.Though they don't seen to be common.I have seen some that heavily marked Enigmas.IMO you can still see the Enigma influance.In the head and just in the lower flank parts of the body bands.


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

thanks so much for the replies:2thumb:

she cerainly had me confuzzled :lol2:

i will be keeping her for now as i want to see how she turns out


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

It's an enigma for sure, the head pattern tells that also some enigmas do have tail bands.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*enigma*

Ive had one hatch near as heck the same as that, its sister came out an Enigma that was all white with just a few irregular spots. The parrents were a mackbell Enigma het b,/blizzard x diablo blanco,


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

so can you tell me, will she be:
enigma het 100% tremper like her mum?

from these parents ive had 2 tremper albino enigmas, tremper albino and now this pretty little one :2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

at a guess im gonna say enigma with poss 66% het tremper


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

thanks matt :2thumb:

ive still got 2 more eggs left from this pairing so will be interesting to see what else hatches out :mf_dribble:


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

congrats she is pretty:flrt:


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

thanks :mf_dribble:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

messengermatt said:


> at a guess im gonna say enigma with poss 66% het tremper


Dad was visual Talbino and Mum was HET Talbino so the offspring in question will be Enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Blizzard,Eclipse.


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

thanks gazz : victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> at a guess im gonna say enigma with poss 66% het tremper


You will only get a poss (66%) het when you pair two heterozygous animals. For example....

Normal het Tremper albino x Normal het Tremper albino will give:
25% Tremper albino
50% Normal het Tremper albino
25% Normal

Now, as both the normal and normal het Tremper albino will visually look the same, they are classed as poss (66%) het Tremper albino (as they have a 66% chance of being het for Tremper albino)

As the OP had a visual Tremper albino and a het Tremper albino, any non albino offspring will be 100% het Tremper albino (as the visual parent will always pass on a copy of the gene)


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMike said:


> You will only get a poss (66%) het when you pair two heterozygous animals. For example....
> 
> Normal het Tremper albino x Normal het Tremper albino will give:
> 25% Tremper albino
> ...


 
See even i learnt summat too! thanks OP and thanks MrMike


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

thanks for that mike :2thumb:

i cant wait to see what she looks like in afew months time : victory:


----------

